# Is circumcision common in Portugal?



## Sassenach280 (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a random question for anyone who might have the answer. I'm wondering if circumcision is common in Portugal? My SIL is going to babysit my kids when I go back to work next week and she is from the Azores (sp?). She moved here when she was 5. I mentioned that DS is intact and she didn't seem taken aback at all, but I'm just curious. I guess either way, I should explain to her how to care for an intact penis and all. Anyway, does anyone know?


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prevalence_of_circumcision

Quote:

The following countries have a circumcision rate of less than 20%: Iceland,[4] United Kingdom,[4][27] Ireland,[4] Sweden,[4] Norway,[4] Finland,[4] Denmark,[4] Estonia,[4] Latvia,[4] Lithuania,[4] *Portugal*,[4] Spain,[4] France,[4] Switzerland,[4] Italy,[4] Netherlands,[4] Belgium,[4] Slovakia,[4] Germany,[4] Poland,[4] Czech Republic,[4] Hungary,[4] Greece,[4] Bulgaria,[4] Romania,[4] Moldova,[4] Ukraine,[4] Austria,[4] Belarus,[4] Russia.[4]
I was looking at that wikipedia page yesterday for a different country.

love and peace.


----------



## Sassenach280 (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh, that's good then! Thank you! I didn't think to look at Wikipedia...


----------



## Papai (Apr 9, 2007)

I imagine it's not, but I'd love a more definitive answer.

I have lots of relatives there but I'm shy to ask them such a question out of the blue.









I know there's a large Angolan community in Portugal and I know that Angolans do practice circumcision, so I wonder how it works over there.


----------



## CNutty (Apr 18, 2006)

I am 100% portugese on my moms side, my grandfather (her dad) is not circed (he grew up there). I know not becuse I asked, but because he told me how glad he was that we didnt circ DS!!


----------



## Papai (Apr 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CNutty* 
I am 100% portugese on my moms side, my grandfather (her dad) is not circed (he grew up there). I know not becuse I asked, but because he told me how glad he was that we didnt circ DS!!









I had the exact same experience with my dad. He was born in Portugal not cut, but I didn't ask nor do I know if he knows how prevalent it is in the country. I can't imagine that it is, since it's like most of Western Europe, but I do know that they have a lot of African immigrants from the former colonies there that do practice circumcision...


----------



## 2crazykids (Jun 19, 2005)

That's so weird b/c my friends parents are from Portugal and still go back every few months to visit all their family. So she's a 100% Portuguese.

She's giving my friend a really hard to time about not circing. She keeps harassing her and berating her about her decision.. She's kinda of a UA violation...not much getting around that!


----------



## Sassenach280 (Sep 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Papai* 
I have lots of relatives there but I'm shy to ask them such a question out of the blue.









I know how you feel! I'm curious to know if my SIL had her son circ'd, but I could never ask her that! Besides, he's 12 and I'm sure he doesn't really want us talking about his penis!


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

Two of the boyfriends I had in high school were from Portuguese families and intact


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

Not that I know of. I'm 32 and grew up w/ neighbours across the street side-by-side who had kids my age and both of them were intact (we peed in front of each other). Further more, I worked w/ this Portuguese girl my age and both she and her husband are 100% Portuguese (both born in Canada) and she knows I'm anti-circ and she said she doesn't think circ is right either. She was showing off an envelope of her latest pictures of her 7yo daughter and 5yo son and sure enough, a bathtub pic showed he was intact.


----------



## serendipity22 (Sep 19, 2006)

Quote:

I was looking at that wikipedia page yesterday for a different country.
I would take anything on circ in wikipedia with a very large grain of salt. The pages are heavily dominated by a certain Jake Waskett who is a pro-circ extremist.

Note references to Schoen an arch-circumcisionist etc. Some of the wiki stats are fantasies.


----------



## bluetoes (May 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2crazykids* 
That's so weird b/c my friends parents are from Portugal and still go back every few months to visit all their family. So she's a 100% Portuguese.

She's giving my friend a really hard to time about not circing. She keeps harassing her and berating her about her decision.. She's kinda of a UA violation...not much getting around that!

Obviously she's fallen for the crazy American view of things hook line and sinker. I have a friend who was born in Europe and parents are European who is the same way. Yep total UA.


----------



## Daisyuk (May 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *serendipity22* 
I would take anything on circ in wikipedia with a very large grain of salt.

Make that a truck load.

Most often the Wiki pages reflect Jake's fantasies rather than any concrete facts.


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *serendipity22* 
I would take anything on circ in wikipedia with a very large grain of salt. The pages are heavily dominated by a certain Jake Waskett who is a pro-circ extremist.

Note references to Schoen an arch-circumcisionist etc. Some of the wiki stats are fantasies.

I am aware of that. However, I figured that 20% was a high estimate because I'm sure Jake would love to make it higher if it was at all plausible. Therefore, the rates are probably quite low in Portugal. I would also still instruct anyone who watched a son of mine on the correct way to care for an intact penis regardless of the circumcision rate where they lived.

love and peace.


----------



## nandodianenicole (May 31, 2006)

Just wanted to say that I am Portuguese and lived there for 3 years during my teen yrs. Most of my family members are intact as was my dh. It is not common there. Hope that helps.


----------



## Papai (Apr 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nandodianenicole* 
Just wanted to say that I am Portuguese and lived there for 3 years during my teen yrs. Most of my family members are intact as was my dh. It is not common there. Hope that helps.

És portuguesa?! Que bom.







De onde é a tua família?


----------

